# Frage zu kinox.to



## PcGamer512 (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo
ist es erlaubt sich filme auf kinox.to anzuschauen?
wenn ja auch auf streamcloud oder wie das genau heißt was man dort auswählen kann?


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube kaum das es erlaubt sein wird, immerhin wird es oft als inoffizieller Nachfolger von Kino.to genannt und das war ja auch nicht legal.


----------



## seventyseven (19. Januar 2014)

Streaming ist immer noch Grauzone. Passieren wird dir auf Kinox.to nichts.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Januar 2014)

@TE, wie kann etwas legal sein, wenn man dafür normalerweise Geld ausgeben muss, in welcher Form auch immer (DVD kaufen, in Videoportalen bezahlen, im TV Werbung gezeigt wird).
Eine ebenso wichtige frage ist, wie sicher kann so eine Seite für einen bezüglich Schadsoftware (Viren, Trojaner usw...) sein, wenn solche Seiten regelmäßig geschlossen werden und in marginal anderer Form wieder eröffnen, und die verantwortlichen überwiegend unbekannt sind und deren Server über Länder laufen, die milde gesagt dies alles nicht so eng sehen wenn das Geld stimmt.
Heutige Schädlinge sind so hinterlistig und gut getarnt, das alleine der Besuch der Seite ausreicht um den eigene Rechner zu infizieren, die sich nie bemerkbar machen und nur durch kundige aufgefunden und entfernt werden können.


----------



## JPW (19. Januar 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6081763 schrieb:
			
		

> @TE, wie kann etwas legal sein, wenn man dafür normalerweise Geld ausgeben muss, in welcher Form auch immer (DVD kaufen, in Videoportalen bezahlen, im TV Werbung gezeigt wird).
> Eine ebenso wichtige frage ist, wie sicher kann so eine Seite für einen bezüglich Schadsoftware (Viren, Trojaner usw...) sein, wenn solche Seiten regelmäßig geschlossen werden und in marginal anderer Form wieder eröffnen, und die verantwortlichen überwiegend unbekannt sind und deren Server über Länder laufen, die milde gesagt dies alles nicht so eng sehen wenn das Geld stimmt.
> Heutige Schädlinge sind so hinterlistig und gut getarnt, das alleine der Besuch der Seite ausreicht um den eigene Rechner zu infizieren, die sich nie bemerkbar machen und nur durch kundige aufgefunden und entfernt werden können.


 
Wenn der Browser richtig eingestellt ist, passiert nix. 
Wichtige Addons im Firefox:
Adblocker (Die Viren sind nicht auf der Seite selbst sondern in der Werbung) 
Noscript
Ghostery 

Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will, benutzt man Linux, da können die Viren höchstens die Browser Umgebung zerstören und wenn man noch sicherer gehen will (oder paranoid ist), dann packt man das ganze in eine Virtuelle Maschine (Virtual Box und Debian. Kostenlos).


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Januar 2014)

Die Rechtslage ist bisher weitestgehend ungeklärt. Ein ausführlicher Artikel dazu: kino.to, drei.to oder video2k.tv: Ein Kommentar zur Strafbarkeit der Nutzer von Streaming-Webseiten - Erinnerung


----------



## watercooled (19. Januar 2014)

Soweit ich weiß ist so etwas nur Strafbar wenn man es runterlädt. 
Da man es aber nur Streamt und die Daten somit nur im Arbeitsspeicher liegen, 
also nicht dauerhaft gespeichert werden fällt das dann irgendwie in diese Grauzone rein.

Wir sind uns aber einig das dir nichts passieren wird. 
Ist schließlich eine der meistbesuchten Websites - überleg mal wie viele Millionen Leute sie da Abmahnen müssten


----------



## seventyseven (19. Januar 2014)

Um meine Antwort zu ergänzen :

Bei der miesen Quali auf Kinox.to geh ich doch lieber ins Kino (Was ich sowieso meist 4 mal im Monat mache) als mir irgendwelche Cam oder Telesync rips zu geben.


----------



## JPW (19. Januar 2014)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Um meine Antwort zu ergänzen :
> 
> Bei der miesen Quali auf Kinox.to geh ich doch lieber ins Kino (Was ich sowieso meist 4 mal im Monat mache) als mir irgendwelche Cam oder Telesync rips zu geben.


 
Das stimmt natürlich auch. Kino ist mir zu teuer aber eine Blu ray lohnt da schon eher.


----------



## loser321 (19. Januar 2014)

Ob Streaming strafbar ist wissen wir bald.
Hier nochmal ein grosses Dankeschön an
Kanzlei Urmann + Collegen. lol


----------



## seventyseven (19. Januar 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Ob Streaming strafbar ist wissen wir bald.
> Hier nochmal ein grosses Dankeschön an
> Kanzlei Urmann + Collegen. lol


Dann bist du aber nicht up to date...

Widersprüche, Ungenauigkeiten und Auslassungen: Jetzt veröffentlicht – Dubioses Gutachten bestätigt Zweifel an Redtube-Abmahnungen


----------



## loser321 (19. Januar 2014)

Ah ich dachte das wird unabhängig davon ob berechtigt oder nicht geprüft.

Bin Schweizer, demfall entschuldigt.


----------

